# What color is Zephyr?



## Revonue (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello! I am curious as to what color my boy Zephr is:

http://i68.tinypic.com/126cv9l.jpg
http://i67.tinypic.com/2n6t2pt.jpg


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's a bit difficult to say from those pictures, but looks like a Colourpoint Beige  Can't see if he's Splashed?


----------

